# Stromkabel für Scythe Kaze Master



## SilencerAMD (29. März 2012)

*Stromkabel für Scythe Kaze Master*

Hallo,.. hat hier vlt jemand eine Ahnung woher ich besagtes Kabel bekommen könnte??
Leider ist meines Aufgrund einer Falsch verkabelten Stromzufuhr , naja , in Rauch aufgegangen.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (29. März 2012)

*AW: Stromkabel für Scythe Kaze Master*

Hast du mal ein Bild von dem Kabel damit man sehen was möglich wäre? Ist es so ein Anschluß vom Diskettenlaufwerk oder doch anders?


----------



## SilencerAMD (29. März 2012)

*AW: Stromkabel für Scythe Kaze Master*

ähnlich wie das vom Floppy ja ,. aber viel kürzer in der Tiefe und etwas schmaler ,.. es ähnelt dem 3 pin anschluss eines Lüfters den man auf ein Mainboard klemmen kann aber als  4 pin.   

hab ein bild gefundn ,. das untere

http://www.scythe-eu.com/uploads/tx_cfamooflow/Kaze-Master-Ace-KM02-5_25-Accessory.jpg


----------



## Herbboy (29. März 2012)

*AW: Stromkabel für Scythe Kaze Master*

Ich würde mal Scythe anmailen oder ins deutsche Forum schreiben, die sind idR recht freundlich, vlt kann man dir das sogar kostenfrei zusenden. Kühlerhalterungen haben die jedenfalls vor ner Weile auf Anfrage im Forum auch mal dem User kostenfrei zugesendet. Kann natürlich sein, dass es inzwischen anders ist, aber fragen schadet ja nichts.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (29. März 2012)

*AW: Stromkabel für Scythe Kaze Master*

Hm müßte dann wohl so ein Stecker sein? Ist von dem Kabel irgendwas zu gebrauchen?


----------



## inzpekta (29. März 2012)

*AW: Stromkabel für Scythe Kaze Master*

Einmal hier:
Scythe Kaze Master Fan Controller - Seite 13

Und das ist auch noch nicht so lange her:
ComputerBase Forum - Einzelnen Beitrag anzeigen - Scythe KM01-BK Kaze Master - Zwei Kabel verloren

Also einfach mal Scythe anschreiben...


----------



## SilencerAMD (29. März 2012)

*AW: Stromkabel für Scythe Kaze Master*

Also ich habe mich mal an den Support bei scythe gewand, scheinen da ja relativ kulant und einfach ohne große wege zu agieren.

Also der Stecker sieht ziehmlich änlich aus, ist aber doch noch etwas anders aber macht ja nix 
im übrigen ist außer den Molexsteckern nix mehr zu gebrauchen 

Danke für eure Mühe =D


Gott ich liebe diese Forum


----------



## Dr Bakterius (29. März 2012)

*AW: Stromkabel für Scythe Kaze Master*

Ich hatte einfach kein besseres Bild gefunden, es war halt nur " ähnlich ". Naja egal, dein Problem scheint ja gelöst zu sein. Hoffendlich hat es die Steuerung gut überstanden


----------



## SilencerAMD (29. März 2012)

*AW: Stromkabel für Scythe Kaze Master*

Tja das gilt es eben zu überprüfen 

naja ,. ansonsten kommt ne kaze server ^^


----------

